# Ax kick ? Crescent kick ?



## FatherHiei (Apr 15, 2004)

I was wondering if I am executing these techniques properly, and if not could someone help me, (just making sure i have the definitions down correctly)
Ax kick:
bringing the leg above intended target and then striking the target in a downward motion with either the heal or ball of the foot.
Crescent kick:
kicking the foot to the side of intended target and bringing the foot across to strike the target.
......?......
That being said i have heard that these two kicks (ax kick in particular) can be extremely powerful if executed properly.

That concidered the ax kick would determine quite a bit on the persons weight correct?
I am roughly 205-210 lbs and fairly large but i cannot generate the kind of force behind this kick as i have read about in these forums.

Just looking on insight, or if anyone could help me correct the way i am executing these


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 15, 2004)

Been a while since I have practiced my TKD but still use these in Kenpo (when needed) 

Axe Kick - Your definition seems right but the weapon I use is the heel of the foot not the ball since that doesn't give the weapon proper back up mass. I only use this when my opponent is down on all fours and the proper targets present themselves. 

Crecent Kick - Should start the same as any other kick (front snap / ball foot) with the knee chambered and giving you the choice of outward or inward crecent (reasons for either) In a circular motion and driving down at a 45 degree angle driving through intended target. 
I use this also when my opponent is on all fours or in sparring to"bait" my opponent and clear his punching arm then driving in with combos. The proper weapon here again should be the heel of the foot.

The kick you describe sounds like a "Hook" Kick which is just like a side kick but you miss your intended target and bring your heel (proper weapon) back to intended target (think the letter L).

As far a power in a kick, normal principles of motion apply to that. Contouring the knee, relaxation, easy motion through the target, proper body alignment, etc. Best way to describe is is not trying to hurt your target but go THROUGH your target.

Just my interpretation and my verbage. Hope this helps. Good luck on your training.

 :asian: 

Dave


----------



## FatherHiei (Apr 15, 2004)

oh thank you. the crescent kick definition is pretty much what i meant, i just simplified it. (i'm horrible at describing techniques via text) Yes i also usualy use the heel of my foot or as often as not the back of my foot...
hmm, i usually use ax when the oponnent is down. (ground, on knees, all fours etc) or target opponents collarbone by either kicking oponnents head or to the side and then coming down on it. and the crescent kick i don't generally use, i do use to strike the face once in a blue moon, but as i said i can't generally generate much power behing it,


----------



## c2kenpo (Apr 15, 2004)

FatherHiei said:
			
		

> oh thank you. the crescent kick definition is pretty much what i meant, i just simplified it. (i'm horrible at describing techniques via text) Yes i also usualy use the heel of my foot or as often as not the back of my foot...
> hmm, i usually use ax when the oponnent is down. (ground, on knees, all fours etc) or target opponents collarbone by either kicking oponnents head or to the side and then coming down on it. and the crescent kick i don't generally use, i do use to strike the face once in a blue moon, but as i said i can't generally generate much power behing it,



As far as power goes remember you have already done damage to your opponent. My personal view of the Axe /Crescent kick at that point it simply making sure my opponent is down. A backup strike to say, but each use is different. If you stay relaxed when striking something and thinking going THROUGH the target instead of hitting it. you will generate more power.

Dave

Outta time!


----------



## Zepp (Apr 16, 2004)

A crescent kick can be useful to hit your opponent in the head above their guard, or to knock their guard out of the way and open up their head for a for a follow-up strike.  But because it's only effective as a high kick, I wouldn't make a habit of using it all the time.

If you've got the mechanics of the kicks down (and it sounds like you do, more or less), then you'll probably be able to make them more powerful with practice.


----------



## Gaidheal (Apr 16, 2004)

Funnily enough.. the two kicks I hate most!  ;¬)  One day I'll get 'good' at them.. but my primary focus (as is likely apparent from my posts) is self defence..  while I'd never  say any technique is USELESS for self defence.. I would say that I can't think of many scenarios I'd want to attempt a crescent kick in and only when my target is on or close to the ground would I want to attempt an axe kick, in an SD scenario.

Great ITF (and others I am sure, but I know ITF!) sparring kicks though :¬)

John


----------



## FatherHiei (Apr 16, 2004)

Well thanks, yeah i rarely use the crescent kick.... there are so many other kicks that do pretty much the same thing and are more effective. But the ax kick i will continue to work on, i suppose i just need practice, i can generate sufficient power with it when the opponent is down its using it as a high kick (targeting collar bone, arms, head, et cetera) that i have trouble with, maybe it's because i can only usualy get my leg a foot or so higher than the intended target, while if the opponent is down i can usually get more kicking room, i'll concider all of it thanks, lol I'll keep practicing i suppose


----------



## Marginal (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm not much a fan of the crescent kick. I do like the vertical kick though. (It just goes straight horizontally across your body. Can use the sword edge of the foot or the opposing side) Generates good power, can be thrown at pretty much any time etc. It's keen known to cause shoulder dislocations when it hits the opponent just right... 

The Axe kick, I like it in sparring. Didn't use use it much at all til I realized a little trick in throwing it. Use the hips to power the movement, almost don't need to do anything to get the leg up and down that way. A lead leg axe/downward kick is great for sneaking in a shot against a side facing opponent's blind side. 

It's still really easy to stop in a SD situation though, so I wouldn't use it on the street unless the shot was handed to me somehow...


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 17, 2004)

Axe kick is a knock out kick from close range to limit your opponents view of the incoming technique.  If you aren't getting enough power it just means you need more practice heh.

I like spinning crescent alot, another close range kick that can be hard to see.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Gaidheal (Apr 17, 2004)

Was sparring last night (got the bruises to prove it LOL).  Good news is I was told by our most senior BB (4th Dan) who is easily the best sparrer I have ever seen, that I have improved - yay!  At least I don't feel in a rut anymore (Yes, I was sparring him for at least part of it).  But I did get repeatedly got by kicks to head and in each case it was an Axe or crescent (whoda thunkit!).  Grr.  So now I'm determined to master both throwing them and defending against them.  I have to agree that the crescent kick done right can be hard to see.  Axe kick isn't.. but for some reason I kept not quite 'getting it' (realizing what is happening) in time.  Oh well.

John


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 18, 2004)

Where I train, we don't do cresent kicks too often. We use inside axe kicks and outside axe kicks instead. 

 :asian:


----------



## DragonFooter (Apr 18, 2004)

I usually use the inside axe kick as it is more difficult to be seen by the opponent. This is due to the motion that resembles the front snap kick.In fact the axe kick can also be modified to include a chamber for deceptiveness.
But that also goes for the sidekick.
A sidekick pulled with a starting front-snap kick motion is not only hard to interpret but also fast( but lacks power). This techique is evident in WTF sparers as I have cross trained with em.


----------



## FatherHiei (Apr 18, 2004)

err question. please pardon my ignorance but what is the difference between an inside or an outside ax kick?


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 18, 2004)

An axe kick is just like it sounds.  The leg bends like a front kick is lifted high as possible (to the head level) and brought down with the weight shifted to the leg coming down. The striking surface is the heel.  

The inside crescent is again facing front probably starting in a fighting stance one leg forward the other angled back.  Or you could have both legs forward - but not a good fighting stance.  

The inside crescent for a right leg comes up to your left side (on your inside-hence the name) at an cross angle to strike an opponent in the right side of the their head.

The outside crescent for a right leg comes up on the outside to strike the opponent on the left side of their head-your leg doesn't cross on the inside like the inside crescent.  

Hope that is clear enough.


----------



## FatherHiei (Apr 18, 2004)

DragonFooter said:
			
		

> I usually use the inside axe kick as it is more difficult to be seen by the opponent. This is due to the motion that resembles the front snap kick.In fact the axe kick can also be modified to include a chamber for deceptiveness.
> But that also goes for the sidekick.
> A sidekick pulled with a starting front-snap kick motion is not only hard to interpret but also fast( but lacks power). This techique is evident in WTF sparers as I have cross trained with em.


not what i meant see... i was talking about inside/outside ax kick.. as i said, i know the diff between inside/outside crescent


----------



## Marginal (Apr 18, 2004)

Outside starts outside the body then arcs over to the other side. The inside axe kick starts out going crossbody then up over and down. (If that makes sense.)


----------



## Gaidheal (Apr 19, 2004)

Does to me.. which do you prefer/find easier, by the way?  As I have said, I'm not terribly proficient with either, but I find the inside easier.  Thoughts?


----------



## DragonFooter (Apr 19, 2004)

FatherHiei said:
			
		

> not what i meant see... i was talking about inside/outside ax kick.. as i said, i know the diff between inside/outside crescent


I don't know why u would quote me, but I WAS talking bout the inside axe kick in addition to the sidekick no? I wasn't talking bout cresent kicks......
Axe kick is executed by either launching the leg as high as possible and then bring it down with speed and the widest arc towards the opponent's head. The mechanics of the kick is roughly expanding the hamstring muscle( i think) on launch and then contracting during landing. 
The tool for maximum force is the heel although many sparers use the ball of the foot for range and self control(doesn't hurt that much!). 
Inside/outside? I prefer the inside axe, but outside axe could be useful for direct counter-attack. I've never done it but I've seen it in WTF sparring though.
Axe kicks must be executed with timing in my opinion, coz a high forearm block to the knee section when the leg comes down is always 100% landing the kicker on the butt!
Cresent kicks? During the 80's we execute it with a true circular motion, then in 90's we changed to a triangular one(chambering obviously). Works during close range for me though..


----------



## Marginal (Apr 19, 2004)

Gaidheal said:
			
		

> Does to me.. which do you prefer/find easier, by the way?  As I have said, I'm not terribly proficient with either, but I find the inside easier.  Thoughts?



I prefer the inside. It's easier to hide the startup and tends to leave me less open afterwards. The way sparring tends to go at my school at least, I'd usually have to throw the outside version from the rear leg if I had any hope of it landing sinc they tend to match my stance. Usually I just go with the vertical kick or side turning kick in that situation.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Apr 20, 2004)

At the school I go to the axe kick can be done one of three ways. The ending is always the same, i.e. foot above target and bringing down heal on target. 

The difference is how to get the foot above the target, i.e. front kick, inside crescent or outside cresent.

I have difficulty getting my foot over the target with a front kick so I prefer inside or outside cresent depending on the target.

I have yet to get any power behind them at head level but I'll keep trying!


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 22, 2004)

Because I usually throw this kick while i'm moving, I prefer the outside axe kick. This is the kick where you begin on the inside line, and kick in a semi-circle outwards. It's just easier for me to shift my hips in this kick, atleast while moving. For example, when you are side-stepping.:asian:


----------



## CanuckMA (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll use an outside to inside crescent as a setup for side kick. I just let the natural momentum of the kick pivot, and rechamber the leg for the side kick. Will usually take the opponent off-guard, since it looks like I've missed and overshot.


----------



## Han-Mi (May 19, 2004)

I know this is an old post, so let me know if you read this. In a crescent kick, you should be trying to use your hips. first moving them toward the kick than useing them to push from with your leg as you contact, which would force your hips to go back the other way. I know that sounds confusing, but basically try to force your hips into the kick before contact.

With the axe kick, you should arch your back. Do not lean forward and rely on weight, arch backward and use the muscles in your back, hips and leg to pull downward. again, sounds complicated, but just remember to arch at point of contact.


----------



## Bushi40 (Mar 9, 2009)

crescent kick is where the side of the foot becomes the attack
and ax kick is a crescent kick but where the heel id coming in a downward motion as coming down on the top of the head or shoulder arm etc.


----------

